# Can authors write their own fanfic?



## Shouden (May 8, 2016)

I would argue yes, considering I've done it.

But say J. K. Rowling wrote a story about Harry and Ron in a gay romance and posted it somewhere. It's not cannon or anything...just for fun. Would that be a fanfic? Or just a non-cannon story?

To me, I would consider it fanfic. It's not cannon and she'd be doing it for fun. Isn't that the point of fanfic?

Anyway, what do you guys think?


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 8, 2016)

Can write one? Obviously. 

Can they call it a "fanfic"? No, because they're _creators_, not _fans_.


----------



## Fopfox (May 8, 2016)

It would be a fanfic until it was discovered that she wrote it.


----------



## rhansen23 (May 8, 2016)

I would think if written under a non-de-plume, then yes. sort of like how Stephen King/Richard Bachman referenced eachothers works alot until the public found out they were one and the same. He really was upset about the reveal actually. He ended up "Killing" his alter-ego.


----------



## SGRedAlert (May 18, 2016)

I think a creator's writing that is otherwise_ non-canon_ could be called "fanfic" because by definition fanfiction is fictious materials written by a fan. You can be a fan of your own work. I don't see why not. /shrug/


----------



## Crestego (May 18, 2016)

I'd say so, ye. I wouldn't see a reason why not.  There are probably many examples (I believe JK Rowling has done it before, but I wouldn't know for sure) of authors out there that have done that. After all, a fanfic from an author could turn into another canon-esque story if they enjoy it enough.


----------



## BRN (May 18, 2016)

If it's not canonical, I suppose you could call it 'Alternate Universe'. I don't know if it's a fan-fiction... it's definitely fiction, but I feel like a different word would have to apply.


----------



## ShamonCornell (May 29, 2016)

Considering that Twilight became its own crack-fic as it went on (complete with chest-bursting babies and creepy age progression and such), I'd say yes.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 29, 2016)

No, she's the author so it wouldn't be a fanfic. It would just be considered non-canonical.


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2016)

No, it is forbidden.


----------



## anEternalWinter (Jun 10, 2016)

Of course they _can. _

The problem is when the fanfic is so exciting it becomes canon...


----------



## EmmaChib (Jun 15, 2016)

Usually these are just called AU side stories. Noelle Stevenson had a gay dads AU for Nimona her webcomic


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Jun 30, 2016)

Not quite a fanfic, but I think it would be hilarious!


----------

